# Frozen Salmon vs canned



## JuanaCook (Sep 9, 2011)

How best prepare frozen raw salmon as a substitute ingredient in a salmon spread/dip recipe that calls for canned red salmon?

Is this where I might want to poach the fish in white wine and water until it almost, but does not cover the fillet?  Hints for poaching liquid seasoning, temperatures and timing would be helpful too.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

You are going to have to cook it.  How you want your salmon spread to taste will dictate how you should cook it.

You may choose to smoke it or steam it in a packet.  Poaching also would work.  You can add flavors you want in the poaching liquid or the packet.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 10, 2011)

I like to oven roast salmon.  Place fish in a baking dish that has been brushed with olive oil.  Brush more olive oil on fish and sprinkle with lemon juice, desired herbs, salt and pepper.  Bake in a 375 degree oven for 15 minutes or more depending on size of pieces.  When cool, flake or mash the fish for your spread.  Make sure to add lemon juice and fresh parsley to your spread.   Yum!


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 10, 2011)

Roasting as you describe sounds almost as easy as opening a can. As a general rule will tweaking a recipe like this improve the dish for most pallets? My limited understanding is yes it will.

The recipe ingredients are below and contain both lemon and parsley.

•1 can of red salmon (7-3/4 ounces) <-- Roasted Salmon
•8 ounces cream cheese, softened
•1/4 cup very finely chopped onion
•2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley
•1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
•2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
•dash of Tabasco sauce
•dash of garlic powder
•sliced almonds (optional)

Many Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2011)

As personal tastes are different, a change could make it better for some and worse for others.  Adding flavor with the fish is a great idea as long as it doesn't clash with the other flavors in the recipe.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 10, 2011)

I think roasting the salmon will improve your recipe.  Sounds like a great appetizer.  Thanks for posting it!  Let us know how everything turns out.


----------

